

How we completely changed our internal comms in one morning (Campfire – Slack) - simontabor
https://engineering.gosquared.com/switching-from-campfire-to-slack

======
robotys
Awesome product (awesome features, fast and superbly user friendly) combined
with splendid marketing site (testimonials, clear tour of benefits) and throw
in good timing (campfire no more) will generate buzz and activation like
crazy.

Noted!

------
rsalmonuk
We've also been having a play with Slack. We like it too...

~~~
hughhopkins
Yeah, we especially like the ease in which we can add integrations.

